# When do Huskies blow their coat??



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...this is the first Spring season I have owned a Siberian Husky....and have heard horror stories about them blowing their coats.....

When does this actually start??? My guy sheds...but nothing too bad yet


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I think it's different for each dog and the environment they're kept in. 

For example, Bandit has already completely blown his coat (and looks really rangy right now!  ); he lives primarily indoors and so he's exposed to the warm temps inside.

Willow, on the other hand, hasn't even started to blow her coat. But, she's kept primarily outdoors, so she does probably need it still.

I know it took Bandit about 2 - 3 weeks to completely clear out the undercoat, so once the process starts, expect daily brushing for that time period if you want to keep your sanity!  I saved all the hair from Bandit's shedding, and I'm going to spin it into yarn.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

It varies with my dogs. This year it was all four long haired dogs in late February/early March. My Husky has a rugged fall coat blow, not so bad in the spring. Here's the Malamutes' final clean out from this year...


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that all fur??!!! WOW!! the birds should love that. I only notice with mine [Bernese] is that I have brushed 4 huge mounds so far. I was thinking of needle felting with her fur


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh My! ....thanks for the posts.......

Harrise is that their hair??? ...and is that an Igloo in the Picture!....I love it!....and your dogs are gorgeous!....and is that your St. Bernard and I can't really make out the other little guy? 5 Dogs!......Oh My!

...and Nakomi...Willow & Bandit are very good looking dogs!

I wish I could get another Husky...I just love them...!!!!


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah, the joy of owning an artic breed. 

My mom has keeshonden, which are a northern breed, and she has always maintained that they blow coat around the time of year that they were whelped. 

Spayed bitches and dogs only blow once per year. Intact females will blow coat twice per year. 

One they start blowing coat, my suggesion would be to bathe the dog in a warm bath to remove that under coat. 

Then, get them up on a table and use a high velocity dryer and a brush to remove that. 

It will make the blowing go more smoothly. 

Oh, and bring a garbage bag. LOL!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am planning on using a dust mask as well. I was coughing up hair balls last time I HVed Sassy. My helpful black dog wasn't black any more either.

I am planning to wash and furminate with the shedding solution on her then take her for a walk ruffling her fur several times during the walk so she comes home damp minus several handfuls of fur then HVing her completely dry.

She is a medium sized short haired dog and my back yard looks like that patio on a weekly basis when she is really blowing coat. I don't know where she hides it all. It blows out depending on her health, how much I have been grooming and what has been going on. She blew nicely during a camping trip once and no more hair until spring. The weekly furimator helps too.

Never heard the whelping thing before. Interesting.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Sammgirl said:


> Spayed bitches and dogs only blow once per year. Intact females will blow coat twice per year.


I have to respectfully disagree with this.

Famale Huskies will blow their coat once a year, while male husks' will blow it twice a year, neutering and spaying does nothing to their shedding chronogram, from what i know, testicles, nor the uterus' have something to do with hair loss.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

OH i'm glad i found this thread...i have a question!?!?!
Maybe is a Husky/GSD(possibly other breeds in there too)....she is 9 months old....i'v never needed to brush her. I have brushed her a few times...but i end up with NO hair on the brush at all..... ?? it confuses me. she does shed a little bit..i can tell cuz there are some dog hairs on my bed(where she sleeps) but thats it... --NOT that i'm complaining...lol. It's just that it's not what i was expecting. 
--is it perhaps becasue of what ever other breeds she is mixed with that she just doesn't shed much?
Or is she just going to surprise me all of a sudden and shed like crazy...tho i don't think so..she never got a big fluffly winter coat. (she is an outside dog..she only comes in at night[cuz too many dogs in the town get eaten by wolves.])


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I've only had one dog close to that age, tuffy'. Just give it another season or two. The two younger dogs I've had took nearly two years of age to blow completely like the picture.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

harrise said:


> I've only had one dog close to that age, tuffy'. Just give it another season or two. The two younger dogs I've had took nearly two years of age to blow completely like the picture.



LOL..ok so now is the time to cross my fingers and HOPE that it's cuz she is mixed with something that doesn't shed / Enjoy every minute that i'm not breathing floating hairballs!! 

(.....then again....why are the 10 month old Sibe. Huskies down the road shedding by the hand ful??)


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

In response to the OP, it does differ for each dog. My husky blows at the same time every year twice a year independent of climate and temperature. His fall blow starts at the end of October and his spring blow begins in January. Of the two times he blows coat a year, the spring blow has always been far worse for ours than the fall blow.


----------

